# Three new resorts-Washington, California, Utah



## cotraveller (Dec 11, 2014)

Saw this on the WorldMark Owners facebook group page.  WorldMark is opening 3 new resorts:  WorldMark Cathedral City, Calif (Palm Springs area), Blaine, Washington and Park City, Utah.  They will open for reservations on Tuesday, December 16, 2014 for vacations starting on January 23, 2015

Not much detail yet, more info should be coming soon since you can start making reservations next week Friday.


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 18, 2014)

*Park City*

Yahoo.  Made a late season ski reservation at Park City.


----------



## herindoors911 (Dec 18, 2014)

These are limited units in Raintree properties.   I believe there is another thread on here somewhere?  The Blaine location is the "sandcastle", right next door to the WM Birch Bay.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 27, 2014)

We saw a travel show last night on Park City summer attractions and it hit us ... we had to book some time at the new property.    Yeah! We  are now booked for the new WM Park City.  Looking forward to ziplining, mountain biking, bobsledding and more!


----------



## GregT (Jan 3, 2015)

Any idea how close the Park City location is to a ski resort?   That's great news!

Best,

Greg


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2015)

GregT said:


> Any idea how close the Park City location is to a ski resort?   That's great news!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I would call this place a ski resort..."ski in-ski out"

map


----------



## slum808 (Jan 3, 2015)

Greg,
It appears that WM has taken over a few units in Raintree's Miners club. Google maps shows it as a short walk to the Waldorf gondola access to Canyons. I believe the dirt lot between the Miners club and the gondola is the new Wyndham park city. It's not technically ski in/out like the Marriott's but still an excellent addition. I'm very excited by this addition. The opportunity to book a four bedroom for a family ski trip sounds exciting.


----------



## GregT (Jan 5, 2015)

slum808 said:


> Greg,
> It appears that WM has taken over a few units in Raintree's Miners club. Google maps shows it as a short walk to the Waldorf gondola access to Canyons. I believe the dirt lot between the Miners club and the gondola is the new Wyndham park city. It's not technically ski in/out like the Marriott's but still an excellent addition. I'm very excited by this addition. The opportunity to book a four bedroom for a family ski trip sounds exciting.



All,

It looks like a great location and one of the better (if not the best) ski option for Worldmark owners.  I'll be happy to see this added to the list!

Best,

Greg


----------

